# Anti EmailGrabber + Sonderzeichen List



## Salzman (25. Dezember 2003)

So leude ich schreibe mal wieder ein kurzes tut...

Heute schreibe ich doch mal eins was euch helfen kann eure E-Mail addy zu "verstecken"
Geht ganz einfach...

Normalerweise sieht die Mail folgendermaßen aus:


```
name@host.domain
```

wenn man das @ aber durch &#-64 (ohne "-") ersetzt, ist die addy für den bot unsichtbar.... Also


```
name&#-64host.domain
```
 (ohne "-") 

ist für den bot keine E-Mail addy..... und wird somit nicht erkant..... und nicht in irgendwelche listen aufgenommen......

z.B. 
normal

```
salzman@gmx.at
```
verändert

```
salzman&#-64gmx.at
```
_ (ohne "-") _


andere interessante zeichnen sind..
(vor den #CODE must immer ein "&")

```
#97 = "a" 
#98 = "b" 
#99 = "c" 
#100 = "d" 
#101 = "e" 
#102 = "f" 
#103 = "g" 
#104 = "h" 
#105 = "i" 
#106 = "j" 
#107 = "k" 
#108 = "l" 
#109 = "m" 
#110 = "n" 
#111 = "o" 
#112 = "p" 
#113 = "q" 
#114 = "r" 
#115 = "s" 
#116 = "t" 
#117 = "u" 
#118 = "v" 
#119 = "w" 
#120 = "x" 
#121 = "y" 
#122 = "z" 
#65 = "A" 
#66 = "B" 
#67 = "C" 
#68 = "D" 
#69 = "E" 
#70 = "F" 
#71 = "G" 
#72 = "H" 
#73 = "I" 
#74 = "J" 
#75 = "K" 
#76 = "L" 
#77 = "M" 
#78 = "N" 
#79 = "O" 
#80 = "P" 
#81 = "Q" 
#82 = "R" 
#83 = "S" 
#84 = "T" 
#85 = "U" 
#86 = "V" 
#87 = "W" 
#88 = "X" 
#89 = "Y" 
#90 = "Z"
 
#48 = "0" 
#49 = "1" 
#50 = "2" 
#51 = "3" 
#52 = "4" 
#53 = "5" 
#54 = "6" 
#55 = "7" 
#56 = "8" 
#57 = "9"

#46 = "." 
#130 = "‚" (","
#58 = ":"
#59 = ";"
#150 = "–" ("_")
#151 = "—" (längerer unterstrich)
#175 = "¯"
#33 = "!"
#161 = "¡"
#63 = "?"
#191 = "¿" 
#38 = "&"
#40 = "("
#41 = ")" 
#91 = "["
#93 = "]"
#123 = "{"
#125 = "}" 
#171 = "«" 
#187 = "»" 
#60 = "<"
#62 = ">"
#61 = "="
#124 = "|"
#92 = "" 
#47 = "/" 
#149 = "•" (listen punkt)
#34 = """ 
#35 = "#" 
#36 = "$" 
#37 = "%" 
#164 = "¤"
#215 = "×" 

#174 = "®" 
#169 = "©" 
#153 = "™" (tm zeichen)

#128 = "€" (euro symbol)

#188 = "¼" 
#189 = "½" 
#190 = "¾" 

#133 = "…"  (drei punkte)
#134 = "†" (ein kreuz)
#135 = "‡"  (doppel Kreuz)

#178 = "²" 
#179 = "³"
```
und für Office Fans

```
#182 = "¶"
```

(die zeichen mit einer (text) anmerkung hinter werden hier nich angezeigt aber nomaler weise schon)

ich hoffe ich kann damit ein paar leuden noch weiter helfen...

#####################################

wenn ihr noch mehr zeichen sehen wollt... bzw wissen wolt welche es noch gibt, hier ein einfaches PHP script:


```
<?php
for ($x=1;$x<=400;$x++) {
echo "#$x = <html><body> "&#$x" <br></body></html> " ;
}
?>
```
is aber net grade das sauberste.. (bin aber auch PHP )

#####################################

cu Salz`

ps: man kann in der E-Mail addy natürlich auch  "." "-" und "_"  ersetzen


Salz`
ICQ: #89042863


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Dezember 2003)

Bist du wirklich der Ansicht, dass die Grabber diese Codierung des @ nicht auslesen können? m.E. sind sie dazu sehr wohl in der Lage.... als einzig wirksame Methode sehe ich das abbilden der Mailadresse als Grafikdatei an.


----------



## Salzman (26. Dezember 2003)

ok es is nicht die ultimative lösung.... aber wenn du die ganze mail addy so schreibst.. denke ich schon das sie nicht so schnell erkannt wird...


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

Gehört der Thread, wenn überhaupt, nicht in die Tutorials-Sektion?

P.S.: Ich habe für mich eine eigene Funktion geschrieben, die meine Adresse im Ascii-Code verschiebt. meinemail@hier.de wird zu s§"]|{!=§$llsK (oder so ähnlich) =)

Das kann man nur mit einer weiteren Funktion entschlüsseln.


----------

